# Tired of all these solutions



## BlackHawkDown (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello everyone, I just want to share my story with everyone and listen to your comments. I been having a stomach problem for about 5 months. It all started when I injured my spine(2 bulging disc) and began to reciecve chiropractic therapy. They usually give me electro stimulation of the back muscles and then they adjust it aka crack my back. After starting this therapy I started having frequent soft flat bowel movements. I told my doctor who gave me a colonoscopy which was negative, just showed slight inflammation. My doctors seem helpless he said it was my diet and that I needed more roughage aka greens., so I went on the internet and did my own research. I get alot of pains and bloating along with the frequent soft flat stools. I think I have IBS, but the herbalist says colitis. I tried so much stuff, and some slows down the urgency but none stops it. I tried colocerin, IBX pills, probiotics, calcium carb, digestive enzymes........ I am about fed up and dont know what to do next. Now I am going to try coconut oil....hopefully it works. Then maybe nutmeg oil, then chamoille.... I am willing to try everything even if it kills me. Right now I am not working due to the back injury but I have to return to work in a few weeks. Maybe being out of work could be the cause of the problems, maybe the electro therapy, maybe my spine is affecting my nerves..... I dont know what else to do, SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You should see a gi specialist.Sometimes spinal cord problems can effect the gut."just showed slight inflammation"The prep itself can do this and if they weren't really concerned about it then it might just be transient inflammation. Do you take any meds or otcs or nasids?"I think I have IBS, but the herbalist says colitis."This is whty you never let a herbilist or non professional diagnose you."I think I have IBS, but the herbalist says colitis."Sometimes irritable bowel syndrome is referred to as spastic colon, mucous colitis, spastic colitis, nervous stomach, or irritable colon.""colitis Inflammation of the large intestine, with pain, diarrhoea, and weight loss; there may be ulceration of the large intestine (ulcerative colitis). See also Crohn's disease; gastro-intestinal tract; irritable bowel syndrome."There are many many different forms of inflammatory colitis diseases.There is no overt visable with conventional testing inflammation in IBS. Diagnsoing IBS.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=65559


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I once had a friend who recommended I see a chiropractor to help with my IBD/IBS - I'm not big on chiropractors as I've never heard of anyone who went to them for only a short period of time and then felt well enough to stop so I never went. But, if they can help IBS via chiropractics then I also assume they could mess things up for the gut via chiropractics - tell the chiropractor about your gut symptoms and see what he/she says. Was the doctor who did your colonoscopy a GI? If not, take the results to a GI to get interpreted. Also, did you tell the doctor who did the colonoscopy that you were okay until having chiropractic adjustments?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Maybe your problem is you are trying too many things at once and during a 5 month period you have not really had enough time to give one thing a good try before moving onto something else.You need to start fresh and see what you may be on that you can stop taking over the counter things and any prescriptions. Check all side effects of anything you may be on and stop them if you can. Do not take any vitamins. People think because they can not eat right a vitamin may help them but it only makes things worse Vitamin a c e and magnesium will upset the stomach and may cause diarrhea.If you want to try again email me with what you are doing and I will see if the calcium may help.You have to take it right and daily and have the right form of calcium to get it to work.Linda


----------



## BlackHawkDown (Mar 15, 2008)

well i plan to start fresh, as of monday, but i really dont know where to start. I have colocerin, probiotics, and digestive enzymes. My chiropractor said there is a small chance the spine can affect the gut..its wierd i only started getting the problems after going to him. I also plan to get my biopsy results from the colonoscpy hopefully that helps out. As for immodium it helps but it takes two or more hours to actully start working, i hope my body isn't getting immune to it.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

BlackHawkDown,I can help with the calcium and if you have read the many success stories it can help. But we need to start fresh as you say and not take anything else for a bit to see if it can help. Let me know how you day starts and what goes on and I will see if I can help. Do not take anything you do not have to take and get some calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D. Take 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals for 3 days and see what is happening.Linda


----------



## BlackHawkDown (Mar 15, 2008)

I have calcium carbonate 500mg, by itself is that good enough. Does anyone know if high fiber and calcium is ok with regards to IBS-D, because my doctor says i should increase my fiber to help with frequent bowel movement.


----------



## BlackHawkDown (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, I finally got slight relieve today, I started taking calcium carbonate 3 times a day and a fiber supplement with pysillium fiber. So far so good


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Had to chuckle at the thought of an herbalist diagnosing colitis. Colitis isn't something that can be diagnosed by word of mouth. It requires taking blood samples and analyzing them as well as following up with a colonoscopy / endoscopy with biopsies taken.If I had a dollar for each alternative medicine claim I've heard that turned out to be wrong, I'd be able to retire.SteveAustin, Texas


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Be careful with chiropractors trying to cure your IBS. I guess there is a point in the spine that can give you GI problems if misaligned, but I had a chiropractor who basically wanted me to go to him for the rest of my life for him to fix my IBS. Sadly, I spent a lot of money and got no relief.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had the same experience with a painful arthritic hip. The Chiro was working on my alignment for that; but glucosamine took care of it in a month and that has continued pain free for 10 years. I also went through a number of adjustments on my lower discs. Eventually I discovered that a Cross Trainer would exercise those muscles that hold in the discs enough that I never had another lower back adjustment again. (And that has been years.)The one thing about alternative treatments that I have learned is that most are correcting a condition that plays some sort of causative role. It may well take time. In my case, it was about a year to stop my D; but that has remained inactive for 9 years and shows no sign of returning. Best year I ever spent.Mark


----------

